# 7-string video lesson



## Vince (Oct 24, 2004)

http://www.vincelupone.com/7stringlesson1.html

I'm making some video lessons for my site. Please check this one out and let me know what you guys think. It's a short set of runs, but I think it really shows some good 7-string rhythm work. You be the judge. Feedback!!


----------



## Vacant (Oct 24, 2004)

I liked the long hair!!  

I like the lesson overall, it seems quite helpful. Maybe though you could do multiple videos,for guitarists of lesser ability, at different bpms. Otherwise I think it's a great lesson!!


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 24, 2004)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## Virtue (Oct 26, 2004)

Very cool.


----------

